# Customs, I am in trouble with the feds :)



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sooooo...I get a call from customs today. New York prefix. I have a box in customs going to Australia. Yep, it's soap. So open it and see :/ Nope can't do that, they want me to confirm the telephone number of the person I am sending it to...which is already on the front of the box because they asked for it before. So are they going to call her and make sure she ordered soap? Or did they hear that I am bootlegging CIDR's...but wouldn't that be OUT of their country and not in...and why isn't it customs in Austrailia calling me about this package instead of the USA? 

So anyone have this happen to them before???? Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

DD has a friend that lives in Australia. They've had a lot of drugs trafficed in from the states. Vet drugs and illegal drugs. These then are going to other ports like Japan etc from Australia. So now they are checking anything going in and out of Australia. DD's friend hasn't sent us a friendly care package in a while because of this. It is too hard to mail stuff out, and in. And especially since they had all the bad fires there last year(don't ask me what that has to do with anything...beats me.)

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well since I have never sent anything out of US nope hasn't happened to me  maybe they heard abt your fiasco with goats


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

If Vicki is having this much trouble getting the soap OUT of America god help me when it shows up in Oz...sniffer dogs will pick it out of the line cos they smell so yummy. I will definately keep you updated on "My Soap Saga"...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Good I was wondering


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had to go in today and sign a customs form, I guess the form on USPS.com when you print your label is not good enough. So the box went from Cleveland TX to New York, back to Coldspring TX (they told me yesterday morning it was on it's way, I thought they meant to Austrailia, not back here). They also refunded my delivery conformation which you can't use on international shipments and the price for shipping is now $44 and change. We also took the label from USPS.com off the box and replaced it with another label and a big sticky label...brother.

So why have the international shipment info on the website if you can't use it? This is my last international shipment. Now to get a refund from USPS.com when the label was used and scanned, I have yet another form to help me get that money back. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG, what if she's waiting for a bath! lol!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

GEEZE what a nightmare.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What a mess!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Good Grief! Like there isn't enough problems in this world :/. I think its just another way for control over the common joe. I can understand their worry over drugs but they do own scanners right? Soap of all things. Tammy


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Well the soap arrived today...it is lovely Vicki....thankyou for all the trouble it ended up being for you....I'll have enough soap now to last till I get and learn how to do it myself. Cheers


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am glad it finally arrived! Have you gotten any of your products together yet to make your first batch? vicki


----------

